# fur on tanning?



## Farther leadslinger (Apr 2, 2006)

Never tried to do this, and wondering how to go about this?
I have a nice small deer hide( I work at a place that takes them after the season) with very little damage. I have salted it (as was done with the thousand so it seems) that has come in.
The question i have is about solutions and steps to produce a hide that still retains the fur and will look good but be soft?
Any one who has done this please let me know the best way to do so.
Also the same goes for coyote and other skins as i come across them.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

id like to know the same thing about some rabbit furs, good question


----------



## timberlandtaxidermy (Sep 26, 2006)

It will need to 1st be re-hydrated and pickled in an acid pickle. In my shop I use saltwater and formic acid at a pH of about 2.5. After a couple days in the pickle it can be removed and shaved. I use a fleshing wheel, but it can be done by hand on a beam. Once fleshed, neutralize in a water/sodium bicarbonate bath for about 20 minutes, or until the pH of the hide reaches about 4. You may wash the hide at this time if you wish. I use dawn dish washing liquid. I then apply the tanning agent. I use liqua-tan, found at any taxidermy supply company. Once it has been tanned for at least 4 hrs. (I let them sit overnight), you then apply a tanning oil to help the hide become softer. You may lay it out to dry. As it dries you will need to constantly work the hide in your hands or over a table edge to break it down, otherwise it will dry hard. It will take a long time, but after continued rubbing, working, and stretching you will have a nice, soft leather.

OR......Send the salt dried hide to a commercial tannery and for about 35.00 you will have a nice, soft deer hide.


----------

